# Need a good laugh?



## Zephyr (Jun 3, 2009)

Sheer genius.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 4, 2009)

Zephyr said:


> Sheer genius.


Would that be a Mantis mower? ( http://www.greenandmore.com/mantis-cordles...awn-mowers.html )


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jun 4, 2009)

First time i loled in a long while, thanks for that :lol:


----------



## Rick (Jun 4, 2009)

Seen it before. Don't think it ever was a real lawnmower though.


----------



## Zephyr (Jun 4, 2009)

Rick said:


> Seen it before. Don't think it ever was a real lawnmower though.


The concept is humorous. lol


----------



## Rick (Jun 4, 2009)

Zephyr said:


> The concept is humorous. lol


I agree it is. Something about that shape flying just isn't right. Besides, I don't need a laugh as I get plenty off of this site.


----------



## Katnapper (Jun 4, 2009)

Rick said:


> Besides, I don't need a laugh as I get plenty off of this site.


  :lol:


----------



## ABbuggin (Jun 5, 2009)

I've seen it before also, still rather funny.


----------

